# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  بروك البعير كيف يكون؟

## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

بروك البعير كيف يكون؟
ثبت عن النبي ^ أنه نهى أن يسجد المصلي كما يبرك البعير، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً. صحح ذلك جمع من العلماء، منهم العلامة الألباني، والحويني، وغيرهما.
وصحح الشيخ عبد الله السعد منه ما ثبت عن أبي هريرة  موقوفاً: «لا يبركنّ أحدكم بُروك الجمل الشارد».
فنظرنا كيف يكون بروك البعير، فجمعنا لأخواننا هذه الثلة من أقوال الأئمة وأهل العلم في كيفية بروك الجمل ، نسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها.
أخرج الطحاوي في «شرح معاني الآثار» 1/256 : عن عَلْقَمَةَ والأَسْوَدِ قَالا: حَفِظْنَا عن عُمَرَ في صلاته أنّه خَرَّ بَعْدَ رُكُوعِهِ على رُكْبَتَيْهِ كما يَخِرُّ الْبَعِيرُ، وَوَضَعَ رُكْبَتَيْهِ قبل يَدَيْهِ ».
ـ وقال السرقسطي في الدلائل 3/992 : « هذا في السجود، يقول : لا يرمِ بنفسه معاً كما يفعل البعير الشارد غير المطمئن المواتر ولكن لينحطَّ مطمئناً يضع يديه ثم ركبتيه ».
ـ وقال ابن حزم في «المحلى» ( 4 / 129 ) : «وركبتا البعير هي في ذراعيه» .
ـ وقال الإمام الطحاوي في «مشكل الآثار» 1/169: « فقال قائل : هذا كلام مستحيل، لأنه نهاه إذا سجد أن يبرك كما يبرك البعير . والبعير ينزل على يديه ، ثم أتبع ذلك بأن قال : «ولكن ليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه» ، فكان ما في هذا الحديث مما نهاه عنه في أوله ، قد أمره به في آخره.
فتأملنا ما قال مِن ذلك ، فوجدناه محالاً ، ووجدنا ما رُويَ عن رسول الله ^ في هذا الحديث مستقيماً لا إحالة فيه. وذلك أن البعير ركبتاه في يديه ، وكذلك كل ذي أربع من الحيوان، وبنو آدم بخلاف ذلك، لأن رُكَبَهم في أرجلهم، لا في أيديهم. فنهى رسول الله ^ في هذا الحديث ـ المصليَ أن يَخرَّ على ركبتيه اللتين في رجليه، كما يخر البعير على ركبتيه اللتين في يديه، ولكن يَخرُّ لسجوده على خلاف ذلك، فيخر على يديه اللتين ليس فيهما ركبتاه بخلاف ما يخر البعير على يديه اللتين فيهما ركبتاه . 
فبان بحمد لله ونعمته أنَّ الذي في هذا الحديث عن رسول الله ^ كلام صحيح لا تضاد فيه ولا استحالة فيه. والله نسأله التوفيق» اهـ .
ـ وقال الأزهري في «تهذيب اللغة» ( 10 / 216 ) : «وركبة البعير في يده . وركبتا البعير المفصلان اللذان يليان البطن إذا برك ، وأما المفصلان الناتئان من خلف فهما العرقوبان».
ـ وقال ابن سيدة في «المحكم والمحيط الأعظم» ( 7 / 16 ) : «وكل ذي أربع ركبتاه في يديه ، وعرقوباه في رجليه».
ـ قال ابن منظور في «لسان العرب» (مج3/ج19 /1714 ـ 1715) : «وركبة البعير في يده. وقد يقال لذوات الأربع كلها من الدواب: ركب. و ركبتا يدي البعير: المفصلان اللذان يليان البطن إذا برك، وأما المفصلان الناتئان من خلف فهما العرقوبان. وكل ذي أربع ركبتاه في يديه وعرقوباه في رجليه».
وبمثله في «تاج العروس» 2/527 ـ الكويت.
ـ وفي «المشارق» للقاضي عياض 1/85 : «وقوله: (فبَرَك عمر) بتخفيف الراء: من برك (على ركبتيه) هنا من البروك: أي جثى على ركبتيه كبروك البعير».
ـ قال العلامة الدميري في «الحيوان» ج2/ص355 : «وكلُّ شيء من ذوات الأربع فركبتاه في يديه، وركبتا الإنسانِ في رجليه».
وقال في موضع آخر: ج7/ص242: «والزّرافة طويلةُ الرِّجْلين منحنية إلى مآخيرها، وليس لرجلَيْها ركبتان وإنما الرُّكبتانِ ليديها، وكذلك البهائم كلُّها، وعَسَاهُ إنما أرادَ الثفِنات، والإنسانُ ركْبتاه في رجليه».
ـ وقال التُّورِبِشْتِي  ُّ:  كَيْفَ نهى عن بُرُوكِ الْبَعِيرِ ثُمَّ أَمَرَ بِوَضْعِ الْيَدَيْنِ قبل الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ وَالْبَعِيرُ يَضَعُ الْيَدَيْنِ قبل الرِّجْلَيْنِ وَالْجَوَابُ: أَنَّ الرُّكْبَةَ مِنَ الانسان في الرِّجْلَيْنِ وَمِنْ ذَوَاتِ الْأَرْبَعِ في الْيَدَيْنِ.
نقله القاري في «المرقاة» 2/570 ، وعنه: المباركفوري في «تحفة الأحوذي» ج2/ص119.
ـ قال في «عون المعبود» 3/70 : القول بأن الركبة من ذوات الأربع في اليدين يدل على صحته قول سراقة: ساخت يدا فرسي في الأرض حتى بلغتا الركبتين... في حديث هجرة النبي  ^ . رواه البخاري. 
ومن ههنا ظهر أن القول بأن الركبة في ذوات الأربع في اليدين ليس كلاماً لا يعقل ولا يعرفه أهل اللغة كما قال العلامة ابن القيم في زاد المعاد. اهـ
قلت:
ـ وقد ذهب الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في «الزاد» 1/224 ـ 226 ، وفي حاشيته على سنن أبي داود 3/74 ـ 75 ، إلى نفي أن تكون ركبتا البعير في يديه، فهو نافٍ، وقد أثبتنا أن العرب تجعل ركبتي البعير في يديه لا في رجليه، والمثبت معه مزيد علم على النافي، فلا حاجة إلى إصرار بعض الأفاضل على الاستدلال بكلام الإمام ابن القيم مع وجود ما يثبت خلاف كلامه.
نعم، ابن القيم حبيبنا، والحقُّ أحبّ إلينا منه، ومنه ومن أمثاله استفدنا الإنصاف، رحمه الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا، وبارك فيك.

وقد أشار إلى كثير مما ذكرتَ الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني في ( نهي الصحبة )

وكتاب الدميري اسمه ( حياة الحيوان ) تمييزا له عن ( الحيوان ) للجاحظ.

وممن تعقب ابن القيم في كلامه هذا: الشيخ أحمد شاكر، والشيخ الألباني، والشيخ الحويني.
رحم الله الجميع

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك أخانا الكريم أبا عبد الرحمن
وهذا الاختيار هو ما ترتاح اليه النفس والله أعلم، وأود أن أضيف الى استدلالاتك النقلية القيمة خاطرا طرأ لي من تأملي في المسألة، في هيئة البعير وهي تبرك. فالذي يظهر لي أن الانسان اذا ما نزل لسجوده على ركبتيه أولا كان أقرب شبها لهيئة البعير وهي تبرك منه اذا قدم يديه أولا في النزول. فعند التأمل في هيئة البعير وهي تبرك، تراها تكون رأسها قائمة في حال نزولها وثنيها لمفاصل رجلها ويدها، وهذا يشبه صورة الذي ينزل بركبتيه أولا في السجود، من حيث انه ينزل على ركبتيه ورأسه قائمة حتى اذا ما ستوى عليهما قاعدا، هبط برأسه ويديه الى الأرض بعد ذلك، في حين لو أنه أرسل يديه أولا الى الأرض لبدأ لزاما بحني قامته وظهره، وارسال جبهته ورأسه مع يديه الى الأرض أولا، ثم يأتي بعد ثنيه لركبتيه ونزولهما على الأرض. لا أقول أن رأسه تنزل أولا قبل ركبتيه فهذا شديد التعذر ولا يكون في العادة، وانما تتحرك رأسه الى أسفل مع كتفيه ارسالا ليديه الى الأرض، حتى اذا لمست يداه الأرض ارتكن عليهما ثم نزل بركبتيه ثم واصل انزال رأسه حتى تمس جبهته الأرض.. فالذي خالف صورة برك البعير في ذلك الوضع - أعني تقديمه ليديه في ارسالهما الى الأرض قبل ركبتيه - أن رأسه كانت أول ما هوى منه (ولعل ذلك يكون من حكم وصفه تعالى للسجود في القرءان بأنه يخر به العبد الى الذقن) فكأن جميع الجسد يتحرك في سبيل ارسال الجبهة والذقن الى الأرض، فيناسب أن يكون بداية ذلك ارسال الرأس لا الركبتين، ولا يكون ذلك الا بالبداءة باليدين في النزول، والله تعالى أعلم.  
وكثيرا ما ينزل الواحد منهم على ركبتيه نزولا شديدا يسمع له صوت ارتطام يحضر الى الذهن صورة نزول الدابة وهي تبرك وارتطام بطنها بالأرض، ومما يلاحظ أن ذلك النوزل الشديد على الركبة من شأنه أن يؤلمها وربما يؤذيها على المدى البعيد، والله ما كان ليكلف الانسان بأمر فيه ضرره وأذيته! وحقيقة ألحظ أنه تكون صورة نزولهم - أعني الذين يقدمون الركبة - لا توحي بالخشوع والخضوع والتعبد بقدر ما توحي بالتلكؤ والكسل والدعة، فكأنما هو يريد أن يقغد ويستقر أولا ثم يحني هامته ورأسه الى الأرض بعد ذلك، وهذا يورث التباطؤ في الهبوط ويشعر بمخالفة صفة السجود السريع التي يستشعرها المرء من قوله تعالى: ((خَرُّوا سُجَّداً))  وقوله ((يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّداً )) وقوله ((َيَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ يَبْكُونَ)) وغيره.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك، وهذا كلام طيب يُستأنَس به، لكنه غير ملزم للمخالف، وإن كان يزيدني ثقة بأن النهي عن بروك البعير يقتضي النهي عن النزول بالركبة، والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا

أعجبني مذهب آخر في المسألة أراه موافقا للنصوص ومقاصدها _أقصد نصوص الصلاة_ فإنه من تتبعها ودقق فيها النظر فهم منها هذا الفهم الذي لا يعطاه إلا من وفقه الله 
وهو ماذكره الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير رضي الله عنه وحفظه مفصلا لكلام أبي العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله في محاضرة له بعنوان صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حاصله أن المراد من الحديث الحث على الطمأنينة والسكينة والنهي عن ضدها فبأي الهيئات نزلت محققا لهذه الصفة حصل المطلوب وهو مقصود الشارع 
فهذا معنى النهي عن مشابهة البعير في البروك فإن البعير إذا برك أحدث صوتا وضربا في الأرض وغبارا
فإذا سجد المصلي مسرعا محدثا صوتا غير مطمئن فقد وقع في النهي سواء قدم يديه أو ركبتيه
فالنظر هنا توجه لمقصد الشارع 
ويؤيده أن التشبيه يأتي في النصوص ولا يراد به المطابقة من كل وجه
والله أعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

كلام الشيخ الخضير للفائدة والزيادة:
"في حديث وائل بن حجر – وهذه مسألة كثر فيها الكلام, وهي في غاية الأهمية – مسألة ماذا يقدم إذا سجد؟ هل يقدم يديه؟ أو يقدم ركبتيه؟
جاء في حديث وائل بن حجر: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سجد وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه, والحديث مخرج في السنن,فقد رواه الأربعة, وصححه بعض أهل العلم, وعلى هذا إذا سجد المصلي يضع ركبتيه ثم بعد ذلك يضع يديه, وهذا مرجح عند جمع من أهل العلم, وانتصر له ابن القيم.
لكن روى أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي من حديث أبي هريرة أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير, وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه), وهذا عكس الحديث السابق.
وحديث أبي هريرة أقوى من حديث وائل, كما يقول الحافظ ابن حجر: فإن له شاهداً من حديث ابن عمر, صححه ابن خزيمة, وذكره البخاري معلقاً موقوفاً.
وهذه المسألة إلى بسط, وتحتاج إلى توضيح, فعندنا حديثان متضادان في الظاهر, وإذا رأيت من يرجح تقديم الركبتين, كما في حديث وائل, فإنه يحكم على حديث أبي هريرة بأنه ضعيف لأنه مقلوب, وإذا رأيت من يرجح تقديم اليدين على الركبتين, لأنه جاء في حديث أقوى من حيث الصناعة وله شواهد, فإنه يحكم على حديث وائل بأنه ضعيف.
ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى قال إن حديث أبي هريرة مقلوب. 
كيف كان مقلوباً؟!! 
يقول: في الحديث (إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير, وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه) وإذا وضع يديه قبل ركبتيه فقد شابه البعير, لأن البعير يقدم يديه في بروكه قبل ركبتيه, إذاً يكون هذا تناقض, فهو مقلوب, لأننا لو أخذناه على ظاهره صرنا متناقضين, هكذا قرر ابن القيم, وأطال رحمه الله تعالى في تقرير القلب في هذا الحديث, وأجلب على هذه المسألة بكل ما أوتي من قوة وبيان وسعة اطلاع, ليقرر أن الحديث مقلوب.
وبعضهم يرى وينقل عن بعض كتب أهل اللغة أن ركبتي البعير في يديه, لكن افترض أن ركبتي البعير في يديه, هل ينحل الإشكال؟
لا, لا ينحل الإشكال, لأنه إذا قدم يديه أشبه بروك البعير في الصورة.
شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يرى أن الصورتين كلاهما صحيحتان وجائزتان, وسواء قدم الإنسان يديه أو قدم ركبتيه سيان, فهذه ثابتة من فعله عليه الصلاة والسلام, وهذه ثابتة من أمره (وليضع يديه) فاللام لام الأمر.
وهذه المسألة تحتاج إلى دقة فهم, هل الحديث الثاني حديث أبي هريرة مقلوب كما قال ابن القيم؟
أقول: الحديث ليس بمقلوب, وآخره يشهد لأوله, (لا يبرك كما يبرك البعير, وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه), هل فهمنا معنى البروك؟
لا, لم نفهم معنى البروك لكي نفهم الحديث.
هل طعن أحد من الأئمة المتقدمين في الحديث بأنه مقلوب؟
لا, لم يطعن أحد فيه بأنه مقلوب, ومن تكلم فيه تكلم في إسناده, ولم يتكلم في متنه, إذاً هل خفيت هذه العلة على المتقدمين؟
لا, لم تخفى, لأنها واضحة, فالذي أدركه ابن القيم يمكن أن يدركه آحاد الناس, فكل إنسان يرى البعير يقدم يديه قبل ركبتيه. 
لكننا لم نفهم معنى البروك. متى يقال: برك البعير؟
يقال: برك البعير, إذا نزل على الأرض بقوة, وأثار الغبار وفرَّق الحصى, فإذا برك المصلي على يديه بقوة وأثار الغبار وفرَّق الحصى وخلخل البلاط كما يفعل بعض الناس نقول: هذا برك مثل ما يبرك البعير, لكن إذا قدم يديه قبل ركبتيه ووضعهما مجرد وضع على الأرض فإنه لا يكون برك مثل بروك البعير, وامتثل قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه).
فالملاحظ مجرد الوضع, فإذا نزل الإنسان على الأرض بقوة, وقدم يديه قبل ركبتيه, وسُمِعَ لنزوله على الأرض صوت – لأن بعض الناس إذا نزل على الأرض فإنك تسمع البلاط يتخلخل –  فهذا برك مثل ما يبرك البعير, لكن لو قدم ركبتيه بقوة على الأرض, هل يكون فعل مثل ما فعل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كما في حديث وائل (رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سجد وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه)؟
لا, بل نقول: هذا برك مثل ما يبرك الحمار, يقدم ركبتيه لكن بقوة, وقد نهينا عن مشابهة الحيوانات.
أيهما أقوى حديث وائل أو حديث أبي هريرة؟
حديث أبي هريرة أقوى (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه), فلنفرق بين مجرد الوضع وبين مشابهة البعير في بروكه على الأرض بقوة.
ألا تفرِّق بين وضع المصحف على الأرض وبين رميه على الأرض وإلقاءه؟
هناك فرق, فالأول جائز عند أهل العلم, لكن رمي المصحف على الأرض وإلقاؤه خطر عظيم, وبعض أهل العلم يفتي بكفر من يفعل هذا, إذا فعله استخفافاً, ففرق بين أن ترمي المصحف, وبين أن تضعه مجرد وضع على الأرض, وهذا جائز.
فعلينا أن نفهم معنى الوضع, وحينئذ لا يكون هناك تعارض بين أول الحديث ولا آخره, فنحتاج إلى ترجيح بين الحديثين, والذي يقول إن حديث أبي هريرة أرجح يقول: نقدم اليدين قبل الركبتين, لكن لا نبرك مثل بروك البعير, ولا ننزل على الأرض بقوة, بل نضع اليدين قبل الركبتين, والذي يرجح حديث وائل يقول: النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يضع ركبتيه مجرد وضع على الأرض قبل يديه. 
وشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله لحظ مسألة وضع ورفق وهدوء في الصلاة, وسواء قدم الإنسان يديه أو ركبتيه, المقصود أنه يضع مجرد وضع فهما سيان.
والذي يرجح حديث أبي هريرة على حديث وائل, وهو مقتضى ما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر هنا, يقول: أنا أقدم يديَّ قبل ركبتيَّ برفق, وأضع يديَّ على الأرض قبل ركبتيَّ, وامتثلت هذا الأمر (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه), ولم أشبه البعير.    
لأن التشبيه يأتي في النصوص ولا يراد به المطابقة من كل وجه, بل إذا وُجِدَت المشابهة ولو من وجه حصل التشبيه, وصح التشبيه, ولا يلزم أن تكون المشابهة من كل وجه.
وإلاَّ فتشبيه رؤية الباري جل وعلا برؤية القمر ليلة البدر إذا قلنا من كل وجه لزم على هذا لوازم, صار الحديث مضاداً لقوله جل وعلا (ليس كمثله شيء), لكن التشبيه من وجه دون وجه, فهو تشبيه للرؤية بالرؤية, لا المرئي بالمرئي.
وهنا التشبيه إنما هو في النزول على الأرض بقوة, فالإنسان إذا نزل على يديه بقوة على الأرض قلنا: أشبه البعير, وإذا نزل بركبتيه بقوة على الأرض قلنا: أشبه الحمار, وكلاهما ممنوع, والمصلي منهي عن مشابهة الحيوانات, ولذا يرى بعضهم التخيير بين الفعلين, ويلاحظ مسألة الوضع, فسواء قدم يديه أو قدم ركبتيه لا فرق"

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

قلت: وبذلك يظهر خطأ بعض المصلين حين يهوي بسرعة في سجود التلاوة في الصلاة بدعوى سرعة الامتثال لأمر الشارع فإنه مخل بالسكينة والطمأنينة المطلوبة حالة الهويّ والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

> لكننا لم نفهم معنى البروك. متى يقال: برك البعير؟
> يقال: برك البعير, إذا نزل على الأرض بقوة, وأثار الغبار وفرَّق الحصى


ظاهرٌ أن الشيخ بقوله ((يقال: برك البعير، إذا ...)) قد نقل من الكتب المختصة والمعاجم، لكني لم أجد مثل هذا النقل في المعاجم التي بين يدي، فهلا دللتني على مصدر لهذه العبارة؟.


> وبعضهم يرى وينقل عن بعض كتب أهل اللغة أن ركبتي البعير في يديه, لكن افترض أن ركبتي البعير في يديه, هل ينحل الإشكال؟
> لا, لا ينحل الإشكال, لأنه إذا قدم يديه أشبه بروك البعير في الصورة.


ولماذا لا ينحل الإشكال!؟ لأننا نقول: إذا قدّم يديه خرج عن مشابهة البعير في الصورة. ما يمنعنا من قول ذلك!؟
ألا ترى أنني إذا نزلت بيدي على الأرض بتؤدة وطمأنينة حصلت على الخيرين؟ امتثال الأمر بالنزول على اليد، والطمأنينة في الصلاة.وبهذا يحل الإشكال في نظري، والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

ان مذهب الشيخ الخضير هو محاولة فريدة للجمع بين الحديثين، بارك الله فيه وحفظه ونفع به المسلمين، ولكنه وعلى قوته الا أن فيه نظر، وظاهر حديث أبي هريرة على نحو ما فهمه المتقدمون من أهل العلم لا يخدمه في الحقيقة. فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مختتم الحديث "وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه"، يفهم منه أن الهيئة الذميمة التي تشبه بروك البعير انما هي ما يخالف ما أمر به ها هنا من وضع اليدين قبل الركبتين. ولو كان يريد ما ذهب اليه الشيخ لقال: "وليترفق في وضع يديه قبل ركبتيه" أو "ولينزل على يديه بسكينة" أو نحو ذلك مما يفيد هذا المذهب بوضوح.. لكنه يقول "وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه" وليس في مجرد كلمة "ليضع" ما يفهم منه أن المراد هو النهي عن سرعة النزول (على نحو ما فسر به الشيخ بروك البعير)
ونقول أنه لو اعتبرنا أن العطف لهذه العبارة على سابقتها هو عطف أمر على نهي متغايران لا من باب بيان وتفصيل العمل الصحيح بعد النهي عن الخطأ، كما في عطفه عليه السلام لمخالفة اليهود والنصارى على اعفاء اللحية وحف الشارب، فهي أوامر متتابعة لا يعلل بعضها بعضا بالضرورة أو يفسره، لو اعتبرنا ذلك لربما ساغ أن يقال بما يذهب اليه الشيخ من أن صفة بروك البعير المنهي عنها، لا علاقة لها بتقديم اليدين أو الركبتين في النزول. ولكني لم أعلم أحدا من الأئمة المتقدمين وجه هذا الحديث على هذا التوجيه، وانما فهم منه أن الأمر بتقديم اليدين على الركبتين في ذيل الحديث هو ما يخالف المصلي به هيئة بروك البعير المنهي عنها في مقدمة الحديث.. ولهذا اجتهدوا وذهبوا مذاهبهم في الجمع والترجيح بين الحديثين كما هو مبثوث في كتبهم في هذه المسألة. ولو أني علمت منهم سلفا للشيخ الخضير فيما ذهب اليه، لقدمت هذا القول على غيره، فمعلوم أنه لا يعمد الى الترجيح الا اذا استحال الجمع، ولكن من من المتقدمين قال بهذا القول ومن الذي قال عن البروك في اللغة بنحو ما قاله الشيخ حفظه الله؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ولماذا لا ينحل الإشكال!؟ لأننا نقول: إذا قدّم يديه خرج عن مشابهة البعير في الصورة. ما يمنعنا من قول ذلك!؟
> [/size]


الشيخ يرى أنك إذا نزلت على يديك فقد شابهت البعير في نزوله لأنه ينزل على يديه فإن ركبتيه في يديه
ولكن من نزل على يديه فقد خالف البعير في حقيقة النزول فإنه لم ينزل على ركبتيه كالبعير
الحاصل أن من نزل على يديه فقد شابه البعير من وجه _وهي الصورة الظاهرة أو الهيئة_ وخالفه من وجه آخر وهو عدم النزول على الركبة  
وبهذا لا ينحل الإشكال فإن المشابهة موجودة 
لكن على المذهب الذي ذكره الشيخ ينحل الإشكال فمن جاء بالطمأنينة لم يشابه البعير الشارد عند بروكه من أي وجه من الوجوه

فإن قلتم إن قوله (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه) يدل على النهي عن وجه واحد من المشابهة وهو الهوي بالركبتين كما أشار إليه الفاضل أبو الفداء 
قيل هذا لا يستقيم على مذهب من يضعب الحديث إلا قوله لا يبركن أحدكم كما يبرك البعير الشارد




> ألا ترى أنني إذا نزلت بيدي على الأرض بتؤدة وطمأنينة حصلت على الخيرين؟ امتثال الأمر بالنزول على اليد، والطمأنينة في الصلاة.وبهذا يحل الإشكال في نظري، والله أعلم وأحكم.


ولمخالفك أن يدعي ذلك فيقول أنا أنزل على ركبتي بتؤدة وطمأنينة وقد حصلت على الخيرين لفعل عمر وحديث وائل مع ضعفه ولأن المراد من الحديث الحث على الطمأنينة والنهي عن ضدها
وأنتم لا ترون النزول على الركبة وبذلك يبطل دليلك لأن مخالفك استدل به نفسه على مذهبه الذي تنكره

لذلك أرى أن على المذهب الذي ذكره الشيخ ينحل الإشكال والله أعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ظاهرٌ أن الشيخ بقوله ((يقال: برك البعير، إذا ...)) قد نقل من الكتب المختصة والمعاجم، لكني لم أجد مثل هذا النقل في المعاجم التي بين يدي، فهلا دللتني على مصدر لهذه العبارة؟.


لعله فهم ذلك من قوله (البعير الشارد)
فالمنهي عنه بروك معين أو موصوف بصفة إما كاشفة وإما مقيدة وهو بروك البعير الشارد

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ولو أني علمت منهم سلفا للشيخ الخضير فيما ذهب اليه، لقدمت هذا القول على غيره، فمعلوم أنه لا يعمد الى الترجيح الا اذا استحال الجمع، ولكن من من المتقدمين قال بهذا القول ومن الذي قال عن البروك في اللغة بنحو ما قاله الشيخ حفظه الله؟


للمصلي هنا ثلاث حالات لا غير:
الأول أن يقدم يديه على ركبتيه دائما ومطلقا
الثاني عكسه
الثالث أن يقدم يديه تارة وركبتيه تارة أخرى
وبكل قال السلف
أما الأول والثاني فمعلوم 
وأما الثالث فهو رواية عن مالك رواها عنه ابن عبد الحكم ذكرها ابن حبيب كما في شرح ابن بطال

ومقتضى المذهب الذي ذكره الشيخ هو ثالث مذاهب السلف وإن اختلف وجه الاستدلال
لكن المؤدى واحد والله أعلم

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم.. ولكن كيف استدل مالك فيما تنقلون عنه على مذهبه هذا؟ وكيف كان توجيهه لمسألة بروك البعير فيما ذهب اليه؟ فلو كان الأمر مقتصرا على النظر في كيفية جمع حديث رؤية وائل للنبي ينزل بركبتيه أولا، الى حديث أمر النبي بالنزول على اليدين أولا، من غير أن يكون في أي من الحديثين نهي عن مشابهة بروك البعير، لقلنا أن الجمع يحتمل أن يكون على وجه مما يذهب اليه الفقهاء عادة عند تعارض أمره مع فعله عليه السلام. ولكن وجود النهي عن البروك كما يبرك البعير في مقدم حديث الأمر بتقديم اليدين لا يؤدي بالمتأمل فيه الا الى جعل احدى الهيئتين (تقديم اليدين وتقديم الركبة) هي المتوجه اليها النهي والتشبيه بتلك الهيئة، والأخرى هي المقصودة بالأمر، والله أعلم
وأما ما بنى عليه الشيخ الخضير كلامه فهو تأول للنهي عن بروك البعير بحمله على أن المراد هو النهي عن سرعة النزول والارتطام بالأرض، وهذا هو الذي لا أحسب أنه قد سبقه اليه أحد من السلف، ولا أظنه هو المذهب الثالث الذي ذكرتم، ولا أعلم أحدا من أهل اللغة قال بأن مطلق لفظة البروك يدل عليه!

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

> الحاصل أن من نزل على يديه فقد شابه البعير من وجه _وهي الصورة الظاهرة أو الهيئة_ وخالفه من وجه آخر وهو عدم النزول على الركبة  
> وبهذا لا ينحل الإشكال فإن المشابهة موجودة


من قال من العرب إن الرجل إذا نزل على يديه شابه البعير في الصورة الظاهرة أو الهيئة!؟
نعم قال العرب: إن الرجل إذا نزل على ركبتيه فقد شابه البعير في بروكه، قال ذلك رجلان من العرب الأقحاح مخبرَينِ ناقلَينِ غيرَ مجتهدَينِ، وهما علقمة والأسود، إذ قالا: حفظنا عن عمر في صلاته أنه خرَّ بعد ركوعه على ركبيته كما يخر البعير، ووضع ركبتيه قبل يديه.
ثم إن الشيخ الخضير حفظه الله تعالى قال: ((يقال: برك البعير, إذا نزل على الأرض بقوة, وأثار الغبار وفرَّق الحصى ))، فأين تقييده ببروك البعير الشارد.
ثم هب أنه أراد الشارد، فمن أين نقله بقوله: يقال: برك البعير إذا .... !؟
ثم أعيد فأقول: مَنْ منَ العرب فسَّرَ بروكَ البعير الشارد بأنه ينزل على الأرض بقوة .... !؟
دعنا نرجع إلى أهل اللغة وعلماء العربية، وهم يفسرون قوله: ((لا يبركن أحدٌ بروك البعير الشارد)). قال السرقسطي: يقول: لا يرمِ بنفسه معاً كما يفعل البعير الشارد غير المطمئن المواتر، ولكن لينحط مطمئناً يضع يديه ثم ركبتيه.
وقال الطحاوي في شرح المشكل: ((وذلك أن البعير ركبتاه في يديه ، وكذلك كل ذي أربع من الحيوان، وبنو آدم بخلاف ذلك، لأن رُكَبَهم في أرجلهم، لا في أيديهم. فنهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث المصليَ أن يَخرَّ على ركبتيه اللتين في رجليه، كما يخر البعير على ركبتيه اللتين في يديه، ولكن يَخرُّ لسجوده على خلاف ذلك، فيخر على يديه اللتين ليس فيهما ركبتاه بخلاف ما يخر البعير على يديه اللتين فيهما ركبتاه . 
فبان بحمد لله ونعمته أنَّ الذي في هذا الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلام صحيح لا تضاد فيه ولا استحالة فيه)).
لذا فقول أخينا الشيخ أمجد


> فإن المشابهة موجودة


 إن كان يراها مشابَهةً ـ برأيه أو برأي من فضيلة الشيخ الخضير حفظه الله ـ فلن نقبلها حتى يأتينا بدليل من كلام العرب أنهم يجعلون النازل على يديه مشابهاً في الصورة أو الهيئة للبعير.
وقد أحلتُ على مليء في أن العرب إذا رأت الرجل ينزل على رجليه قالت: شابه البعير في بروكه.
فأحلني على مليء، فتح الله عليك ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

أيها الإخوة الأحباب، الخطب يسير، والإبل في بلاد العرب بطولها وعرضها، من الخليج إلى بحر الظلمات، ما على أحدنا إلا أن ينظر إلى البعير وهو يبرك، إن لم يكن قد رآه قبل، ليعلم كيف يبرك البعير،

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

الأمر يسير بإذن الله تعالى , فمن يرى صحة حديث أبي هريرة فليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه , ومن كان يرى ضعف الحديث ونظر للآثار الأخرى في المسئلة ورجح النزول بالركبتين فليفعل . 
وبالمناسبة فالشيخ عبدالله السعد _ حفظه الله _ يرى النزول بالركبتين _ على ما أذكر _  بعكس ما قد يفهم من مقدمة المقال . 
هذا وقد جاء عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال : ينحط أحدهم من قيامه للسجود ويضع يديه على الأرض قبل ركبتيه , وإذا نهض من سجوده أو بعدما يفرغ من التشهد يرفع ركبتيه من الأرض قبل يديه , وهذا خطأ وخلاف ما جاء عن الفقهاء , وإنما ينبغي له إذا انحط من قيامه للسجود أن يضع ركبتيه على الأرض ثم يديه ثم جبهته , وإذا نهض رفع رأسه ثم يديه ثم ركبتيه , بذلك جاء الأثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
انتهى كلام الإمام _ رحمه الله ورضي عنه _ وهذا هو مقدم المذهب عند الحنابلة . 
ولا يخفى أن الغرض من الموضوع هو الكلام على صفة البروك , ولكن حيث إن الأخوة تكلموا عن المسألة وراجحها , فهناك بحثين نفيسين للشيخين عبدالله السعد وحمزو المليباري حول صحة حديث أبي هريرة . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## ناصر يوسف اسماعيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
لقد افدتني في هذا الكلام كثيرا

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

الكلام في الحديثين المشار إليهما طويل الذيول بين مصحح ومضعف.
والمراد في الموضوع النظرُ إلى الناحية اللغوية في البروك، كيف يكون.
ولو وضعنا الخلاف في الحكم على الحديثين جانباً، وجعلنا بين أعيننا الاتفاق على مخالفة البعير في بروكه ـ وهذا ما جعلني أثبت تصحيح الشيخ السعد لحديث النهي عن بروك البعير الشارد ـ فبأي حكم سنخرج؟
إن من مقاصد الشريعة في الصلاة مخالفة الحيوانات في هيئاتها، فجاء النهي عن إقعاءٍ كإقعاء الكلب، ونقر كنقر الغراب، وغير ذلك.
فلو أراد المصلي أن يسجد فلا سبيل له إلا بأن يسجد على حالين:
الأول: يسجد على يديه.
الثاني: يسجد على ركبتيه.
فَنَظَر في كلام العرب، إذا سجد على يديه أو ركبتيه، فبأيهما سيكون مشابهاً للبعير، وبأيهما سيخرج من حال المشابهة؟
وأذكّر بأن من أقوى استدلالات الأفاضل الذين يسجدون على ركبهم، فعل أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه، وقد قيل فيه ما مرَّ بأنه كان يسجد على ركبتيه كما يبرك البعير، فكيف أوافقه على ذلك، إذ لعله كان معذوراً لمرض أو حاجة.
السؤال هين، والجواب عنه كذلك: كيف أسجد بحيث لا أشابه البعير في بروكه؟
الجواب: علماء العربية يقولون: إذا سجدتَ على ركبتيك شابهتَ البعير في بروكه.
أرجو الحفاظ على الموضوع في مادته اللغوية فحسب.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،




> السؤال هين، والجواب عنه كذلك: كيف أسجد بحيث لا أشابه البعير في بروكه؟
> الجواب: علماء العربية يقولون: إذا سجدتَ على ركبتيك شابهتَ البعير في بروكه.
> أرجو الحفاظ على الموضوع في مادته اللغوية فحسب.


فكل من رأى رجلا ينزل على ركبتيه، ورأى بعيرا يبرك، وجد الشبه البين الذي تفضلت بذكره، على لسان أهل اللغة،

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله للمشايخ الفضلاء هذه المباحثات العلمية

سمعت الشيخ العلامة محمداً العثيمين -رحمه الله- يقول كلاماً وجيهاً عن هذه المسألة
فقد ذكر رحمه الله أنَّ النهي هو عن بروكٍ كبروك البعير، وليس عن البروك على ما يبرك عليه البعير
فالمنهيُّ عنه مشابهة البعير في صورة البروك
وهذا القدر محلُّ اتفاق بين روايات النهي

ومعلوم أنَّ البعيرَ إذا بركَ فإنه يبدأ بمقدمته قبل مؤخرته، فمن بركَ بمثل هذه الصورة
فقد شابه البعيرَ في صورة البروك، وهذا يؤكد خطأ رواية: (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه) لأنها مخالفةٌ
لصدر الحديث من هذا الوجه
وفي كلام الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله ما يفيد في هذا

وهذه المسألة لم أحقق القولَ فيها، لكن وقع في قلبي هذا الترجيح الذي سمعته من الشيخ رحمه الله
ولعل الأحباب يفيدون برأيهم تأييداً أو معارضة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فالمنهيُّ عنه مشابهة البعير في صورة البروك
> وهذا القدر محلُّ اتفاق بين روايات النهي
> ومعلوم أنَّ البعيرَ إذا بركَ فإنه يبدأ بمقدمته قبل مؤخرته، فمن بركَ بمثل هذه الصورة فقد شابه البعيرَ في صورة البروك، وهذا يؤكد خطأ رواية: (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه) لأنها مخالفةٌ لصدر الحديث من هذا الوجه
> وفي كلام الإمام ابن القيِّم رحمه الله ما يفيد في هذا


هو كلام ابن القيم بعينه .
ولكنه في الحقيقة لا يحل الإشكال ؛ لأن قولنا ( إن الصورة المنهي عنها هي البروك بالمقدمة دون المؤخرة ) هي أيضا دعوى في مقابلة الدعوى الأخرى ( إن الصورة المنهي عنها هي النزول على الركبة )، وكذلك الدعوى الثالثة ( إن الصورة المنهي عنها هي إثارة الغبار ونثر الحصى ) ، فكل هذه اجتهادات من أهل العلم في استخراج مناط النهي ، وليست من المتفق عليه حتى يرجع إليها عند الاختلاف.
فعاد الإشكال كما كان .

----------


## الحمادي

أعلم أنه معنى كلام الإمام ابن القيم بارك الله فيك
لكن تقرير الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وبيانه أوضح، وقد علَّقته على زاد المعاد 
في موضع كلام ابن القيم قبل عشر سنوات

فمعنى كلام الشيخ أنه لا حاجة للنظر في موضع اليدين، أهي في مقدمة البعير أم في مؤخرته
إذ النهي هو عن مشابهة البعير في هيئة البروك
ولهذا نظائر في النهي عن نقر كنقر الغراب وانبساطٍ كانبساط الكلب وغير ذلك من 
الصور المنهي عنها لمشابهة الحيوانات

ولاشك أن هذه المسألة وتوجيه الإمام ابن القيم ومن وافقه كالشيخ ابن عثيمين وغيره = محلُّ اجتهاد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فمعنى كلام الشيخ أنه لا حاجة للنظر في موضع اليدين، أهي في مقدمة البعير أم في مؤخرته
> إذ النهي هو عن مشابهة البعير في هيئة البروك


هذا استدلال بمحل النزاع نفسه ؛ لأن الشيخ جعل النهي عن المشابهة لا يتعلق بموضع اليدين ، وهذا هو بعينه ما وقع فيه النزاع كما بينتُ في المشاركة السابقة .

بيان ذلك أننا إذا قلنا: ( النهي إنما هو عن مشابهة البعير في هيئة البروك ) فما معنى هذا الكلام؟ وما الهيئة المقصودة بالنهي ؟ فالكلام ما زال في حاجة إلى بيان الهيئة المنهي عنها ، وهي التي وقع اختلاف العلماء فيها.

فأنا لا أحتج لأحد القولين ، وإنما أبين أن هذا لا يحل الإشكال فقط .

----------


## الحمادي

لعلك تعيد النظر فيما ذكرته في مشاركتي يا أبا مالك

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم

ومثل هذه المسائل -كما أشرت سابقاً- هي من مسائل الترجيح، ويعسر القطع فيها بصحة قول
وزوال الإشكال الوارد عليه، للاختلاف البيِّن في صحة الأحاديث وفي دلالتها
فزوال الإشكال تماماً أراه عسراً في مثل هذه المسائل
ويكفي الحكم برجحان أحد الأقوال لما يحتف به من قرائن، وإن بقي شيءٌ من الإشكال

----------


## ابو ريحانة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله كل خير يا ابو عبد الرحمن الطائي

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
في المسألة حديثان و اثران 
روى أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي عن وائل بن حجر وقال : (رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سجد وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه وإذا نهض رفع يديه قبل ركبتيه)

والحديث مختلف في صحته

 حديث أبي هريرة المخرج في السنن ولفظه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير ، وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه). 

 أما زيادة: (وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه) شاذة تفرد بروايتها عن محمد بن الحسن عبد العزيز الدراوردي وهو متكلم في حفظه فيكون النهي فقط عن التشبه ببروك البعير كما في رواية الترمذي والنسائي

اثر عمر بن الخطاب انه يقدم ركبتيه

اثر عبد الله بن عمر ابه يقدم يديه

ادن النكتة هنا ليس ما هو الحديث الاصح انما ما هو الحديث الاقل ضعفا لان كلا الحديثين مقدوح فيه و ان نقحنا لا يبقى الا ثلاث ادلة 

إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير
اثر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
اثر عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه

اذا من هنا يتبين انه لا علاقة لليدين او الركبتين مع البروك بل المنهي عنه هو بروك البعير و كلمة بروك تعني السقوط و الهوي بقوة و هذا ما نستعمله عادة في لغتنا ادن من هنا يتبين ان ما ذهب اليه الشيخ الخضير  قوي جدا و هو الراجح ان شاء الله و ما يدل عليه ان الصحابيين المشهورين بالسنن و اتباعها سجدوا بكلتا الحالتين ادن لا يوجد نهي في ذلك اما من شبه الانسان بتقيدم يديه بالبعير نقول له اولا البعير عنده اربع ارجل و لا ادري كيف يجعل له يدين الا تشبيها للبشر ادن هنا هو قاس اولا البعير  على الانسان فجعل له يدين ثم قاس الانسان على البعير في البروك ادن هنا قياس مقلوب في اتجاهين و هذا قياس فاسد و اي عاقل تسأله عن البعير يقول لك عنده اربع ارجل فكيف جعلت له يدين الا تشبيها للبشر !!!

ادن كلام الشيخ الخضير قوي جدا و هو جامع للصحيح من الادلة اما تقديم اليدين و الرجلين فهذا فعل و لا يفسر البروك اما زيادة وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه فهي شاذة لانها خالفت رواية الثقات اولا و ربما تكون مذهب الراوي او ادراج  و من هنا يتضح ان كل الادله تجتمع في السجود بخشوع فاما الشاب فهو يقدم يديه لانه اسهل له و اما الشيخ فهو يقدم ركبتيه لانها اسهل له 

ادن يترجح عندي كلام الشيخ الخضير و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اما من شبه الانسان بتقيدم يديه بالبعير نقول له اولا البعير عنده اربع ارجل و لا ادري كيف يجعل له يدين الا تشبيها للبشر ادن هنا هو قاس اولا البعير  على الانسان فجعل له يدين ثم قاس الانسان على البعير في البروك ادن هنا قياس مقلوب في اتجاهين و هذا قياس فاسد و اي عاقل تسأله عن البعير يقول لك عنده اربع ارجل فكيف جعلت له يدين الا تشبيها للبشر !!!


مشاركتك كلها حسنة، إلا ما في هذا الاقتباس، فهو غير صحيح.
وإطلاق اليدين على قائمتي البعير الأماميتين من الشهرة في اللغة بحيث لا ينكره أحد.
فيبدو أنك لم تقف على ما ذكره أهل اللغة في ذلك.

----------


## التقرتي

انقل لكم الان علل اهل الحديث في الزيادة
من طريق عبد العزيز بن محمد الدراودي عن محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله ء صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ء قال :" إذا سجد أحدكم ؛ فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير ، وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه " أخرجه أبو داود (840) والنسائي (1091) وغيرهما .

- قول الإمام البخاري بعد إخراجه في ترجمة محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن : " ولا يتابع عليه ، ولا أدري أسمع من أبي زناد أم لا " اهـ .من " التاريخ الكبير " (1/139) وقد اعترض على هذا الإعلال بتوثيق النسائي , وابن حبان لمحمد بن الحسن ، وأن الثقة لا يحتاج إلى متابع ، وعندي أن هذا الاعتراض لا يسلم من نظر :



فقول البخاري : "لا يتابع عليه" تليين من البخاري لمحمد بن الحسن ، ومثله لا يُدْفَع بتوثيق النسائي ، الذي عُرِفَ بشيء من التساهل في توثيق الطبقات العليا ، وابن حبان أكثر منه تساهلا  .



أضف إلى ذلك : أن ابن سعد قال : " كان - أي محمد بن الحسن ء قليل الحديث ، وكان يلزم البادية، ويحب الخلوة " اهـ من " تهذيب التهذيب " (9/252).



 ومن كان قليل الحديث ؛ فلا يكون ء في الغالب - ضابطا ، ومن كان ملازما للبادية ، مؤْثِرًا للخلوة ، فمثله يفوته كثير من المشايخ ، وهذا يشير إلى سبب قول البخاري :" ولا أدري سمع من أبي الزناد أم لا " فلعله لذلك توقف الإمام البخاري في سماعه من شيخ مشهور كأبي الزناد ، يفترض أن له تلامذة كثيرين ، فقد يقال : أين تلامذة أبي الزناد من هذا النص الصريح في مثل هذه المسألة النـزاعية , وبمثل هذه السلسلة المشهورة : " كأبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة ؟ " ولا يمكن دفع توقف البخاري في السماع بأن مذهب البخاري فيه تشدد ؛ لأن مذهبه هو مذهب الأئمة قاطبة إلا من خالف ، انظر " شرح علل الترمذي " لابن رجب الحنبلي (1/372) .



2ء الحديث يدور على عبدالعزيز بن محمد الدراوردي ، وهو مختلف فيه ، فقد أطلق بعضهم توثيقه ، وبعضهم أطلق تجريحه ، وبعضهم فصَّل : فرد حديثه إذا روى عن عبيد الله العمري دون غيره ، وبعضهم قبل حديثه إذا حدث من كتابه ، دون أن يحدث من حفظه ، أو من كتب الناس ، فإنه يخطئ في مثل ذلك ، وهذا هو الراجح عندي : أننا نحتج به إن حدث من كتابه ، أما إن روى عن عبيد الله العمري ، أو روى من حفظه ، أو من كتب الناس ؛ فلا يُحْتَجُّ به ، وهذا الموضع من ذاك ، وعلى ذلك فلا يحتج بهذا الحديث لذلك.


ادن النكتة كما ترون اين هو الحديث الاقل ضعفا و ليس الاصح و كلا الحديثين مطعون فيه سواء زيادة وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه او حديث وائل قال : " رأيت النبي ء صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ء إذا سجد وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه ، وإذا نهض رفع يديه قبل ركبتيه " اخرجه أبو داود (383) والنسائي (1089) وغيرهما .

وهذا حديث منكر ، فقد خالف شريك خمسة وعشرين راويًا .



رووه عن عاصم بدون هذه الجملة ، ولا ينفع شريكًا أن يزيد بن هارون روى عنه . فقد قال الدارقطني بعد إخراج هذا الحديث : " وقال ابن أبي داود : "وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه" تفرد به يزيد عن شريك ، ولم يحدث به عن عاصم بن كليب غير شريك ، وشريك ليس بالقوي فيما يتفرد به ، والله أعلم " اهـ (1/271) .



ومع ذلك فقد خولف شريك من شقيق أبي ليث – وهو مجهول – فأرسله ، وفي الحديث مخالفة أخرى ، ليس هذا موضعها .



(ب) الطريق الثانية من حديث وائل :



من طريق همام ثنا محمد بن جحادة عن عبد الجبار عن أبيه وائل " أن النبي ء صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ء ... لما سجد ؛ وقعتا ركبتاه إلى الأرض قبل أن تقع كفاه " وعبد الجبار لم يسمع من أبيه، والرواية الصحيحة من طريق عبد الجبار ليس فيها هذه الجملة فهي رواية منكرة .



وهناك وجه آخر لهذه الرواية عند البيهقي (2/99) مسلسل بالعلل مع نكارته .

و من هنا يتبين قوة مذهب الشيخ الخضير لما نعرف ان تقديم اليدين او الرجلين لم يصح فيه شيئ  الا الاثرين عن عمر بن الخطاب و ابنه عبد الله رضي الله عنهما و منهما نستنتج جواز الوضعين ادن فمذهب الشيخ لا يعارضه نص بل هو جامع لما صح من النصوص و هو الذي نجد فيه علة لمنع البروك 

و لا نقول لا يوجد قائل به من السلف لان قول الشيخ لا يعارض قول السلف و المعلوم انه يمخن احداث قول جديد في المسألة ان لم يعارض اقوال السلف مجتمعة او ما اجمعوا عليه و القول بعدم تحديد تقديم اليدين او الرجلين يوافق كلاهما حالة من حالات اقوال السلف و زد عن ذلك وجود رواية عن الامام مالك بعدم التحديد و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

اخي ابو مالك العوضي اصطلاح اهل اللغة لا يعني ان نشبه يدي الانسان بمقدمتي رجلي البعير بل مقدمتي البعير اشبه واقعا برجلي الانسان من يديه و البروك هو فعل و ليس اصطلاح ادن ننظر للفعل و ليس للاصطلاح و كما دكرت في التعقيب انه اصلا لم يصح في تقديم اليدين او الرجلين حديث بل المتفق عليه هو منع البروك فقط و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

المقصود: أن قائمتي البعير الأماميتين تسميان عند العرب ( يدين )، وهذا مشهور معلوم عندهم.
وأنت نفيت هذا المعنى، فلذلك نبهت عليه.

وأما التشبيه والقياس ونحو ذلك فلم أتعرض له في كلامي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ثم إنك لم تذكر دليلا، وكذلك الشيخ الخضير لم يذكر دليلا على أن تفسير البروك هو النزول بقوة.

فهل ذكر أحد من أهل اللغة أن البروك يحمل هذا المعنى؟

----------


## التقرتي

> ثم إنك لم تذكر دليلا، وكذلك الشيخ الخضير لم يذكر دليلا على أن تفسير البروك هو النزول بقوة.
> 
> فهل ذكر أحد من أهل اللغة أن البروك يحمل هذا المعنى؟



اولا نفيت التشبيه و ليس الاصطلاح 
ثانيا الشيخ لاخضير لا يحتاج لدليل بقوله انك تقدم يديك او رجليك لان الادلة سقطت لضعفها في ذلك فنرجع للاصل استصحابا للحال اي كلتا الحالتين جائزة فماذا يبقى ? النهي عن بروك البعير فلا نفسره بتقديم اليدين و لا الركبتين لوجود اثرين عن صحابيين بكلتا الحالتين 

ادن ماذا يبقى البحث عن تعليل اخر و الخضير قدم تعليلا فمن لديه تعليل اخر يجمع كل الادلة الصحيحة فليتفضل و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

و هذا بروك البعير انظروا بانفسكم

www.****cafe.com/watch/2020944

يجب تعويض النجوم ب m e t a في الرابط

----------


## التقرتي

اما استعمال البروك بمعنى النزول بقوة فهو الشائع عندنا في منطقتنا و اغلب كلامنا من اصل عربي و نقول ايضا برك الكوخ لما يسقط و نقول برك الرجل لما ينزل بثقله و نقول برك الحمار لما يسقط و يهوي بثقله و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

للفائدة في لسان العرب قال وابْتَرَك القوم في القتال: جَثَوْا على الرُّكَب واقتتلوا ابتِراكاً.

----------


## أبومحمدالإدريسي

http://www.****cafe.com/watch/2020944/

----------


## التقرتي

> http://www.****cafe.com/watch/2020944/


 
انظر المشاركة 34 اخي

----------


## أبومحمدالإدريسي

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> المقصود: أن قائمتي البعير الأماميتين تسميان عند العرب ( يدين )، وهذا مشهور معلوم عندهم.
> .


*صحيح البخاري
كتاب المناقب
باب هِجْرَةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَصْحَابِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ*
حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها  وفيه قصة سراقه رضي الله عنه حيث قال :
(( حَتَّى أَتَيْتُ فَرَسِي فَرَكِبْتُهَا فَرَفَعْتُهَا تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّى دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُمْ فَعَثَرَتْ بِي فَرَسِي فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا فَقُمْتُ فَأَهْوَيْتُ يَدِي إِلَى كِنَانَتِي فَاسْتَخْرَجْتُ مِنْهَا الْأَزْلامَ فَاسْتَقْسَمْتُ بِهَا أَضُرُّهُمْ أَمْ لا فَخَرَجَ الَّذِي أَكْرَهُ فَرَكِبْتُ فَرَسِي وَعَصَيْتُ الْأَزْلامَ تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّى إِذَا سَمِعْتُ قِرَاءَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ لا يَلْتَفِتُ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ يُكْثِرُ الالْتِفَاتَ *سَاخَتْ يَدَا فَرَسِي فِي اللأرْضِ حَتَّى بَلَغَتَا الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ* ،،،،،)))
و من كبار أئمة اللغة الذين صرحوا بأن ركبتي البعير في يديه : الأزهري في  تهذيب اللغة ، وابن سيده في  المحكم، وابن منظور في  اللسان،

----------


## أبومحمدالإدريسي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> ادن النكتة هنا ليس ما هو الحديث الاصح انما ما هو الحديث الاقل ضعفا لان كلا الحديثين مقدوح فيه و ان نقحنا لا يبقى الا ثلاث ادلة 
> إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير
> ..................


الذي يظهر أن هذا كذالك لا يصح
فراويه هو محمد بن عبدالله بن الحسن ،  و قد رواه عنه  عبد الله بن نافع الصائغ ، قال أحمد رحمه الله : لم يكن في الحديث بذاك , فإن قيل أن هذا القدر قد تابعه عليه الدراوردي فيبقى ما قاله البخاري في محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن و الله أعلم

----------


## الواحدي

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> 
> المقصود: أن قائمتي البعير الأماميتين تسميان عند العرب ( يدين )، وهذا مشهور معلوم عندهم.
> وأنت نفيت هذا المعنى، فلذلك نبهت عليه.


ومن أصرح ما جاء في ذلك: قول الشاعر:
إِذَا بَرَكَتْ خَوَّتْ على ثَفِنَاتِهَا --- مُجافِيَةً صُلْباً كَقَنْطَرَةِ الـجِسْرِ
كأنَّ يَدَيْها حِينَ جَدَّ نَجاؤُها --- طَرِيدَانِ والرِّجْلانِ طالِبَتَا وِتْرِ
والبيتان من أجمل ما قيل في وصف المشي السريع للإبل...

----------


## أبو القاسم البيضاوي

أقوى ما قرأت أو سمعت هو ما قاله الشيخ المحدث سليمان بن ناصر العلوان ثبته الله على الحق , في شرحه للموقظة : 
" الأحاديث الواردة في النـزول على اليدين, والأحاديث الواردة في النزول على الركبتين:
فقد جاء حديث محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (  إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير, وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه  ). 
وجاء الحديث الآخر: حديث يزيد بن هارون عن شريك عن عاصم بن كليب عن أبيه عن وائل بن حجر قال: (  رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي, فإذا أراد أن يسجد, وضع ركبتيه قبل يديه  ). 
منهم من حمل هذا على حالتين, تفعل هذا تارة, وذاك تارةً أخرى, وهذا مبحث فقهي, ونحن نتحدث الآن عن البحث الحديثي:
الصواب أن كلا الحديثين ضعيف, فالحديث الأول حديث محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير) فيه عدة علل: 
العلة الأولى: تَفَرُّدُ محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أبي الزناد, وأين مالك وأصحاب مالك عن رواية هذا الخبر عن أبي الزناد حتى يتفرد به محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن؟!!.
العلة الثانية :  الانقطاع بين محمد بن عبد الله بن الحسن وأبي الزناد, وأشار إلى هذه العلة الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى وغيره.
العلة الثالثة :  الوقف, فقد ذهب جماعة من العلماء ومن أكابر المحدثين إلى أن الصواب في هذا الحديث هو الوقف, بأنه موقوف ولا يصح رفعه. 
وفيه غير ذلك من العلل.
الحديث الآخر, شريك عن عاصم: شريك سيئ الحفظ, وقد ذكر أبو عيسى وغيره بأن شريكاً لم يرو عن عاصم بن كليب إلا هذا الخبر.
*ولكن لا يزال الحفاظ والأئمة يتنازعون في هذه الأحاديث, منهم الذي يصحح, ومنهم الذي يضعف, ولا تثريب على من ذهب إلى هذا أو ذاك* ... " اهـ كلامه حفظه الله و نصره , و الله أعلم

----------


## خزانة الأدب

رابط فيديو آخر
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3936736326560#

----------


## أبو عبد الله الهوريني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أيها الإخوة الأفاضل
أولا : المسألة المطروحة من مسائل الخلاف السائغ
وقد قال أهل العلم : (( الخلاف السائغ فيه مسامحة ، وخلاف التضاد فيه مناصحة )) ولا مانع من المناقشة العلمية الهادئة .
ثانيًا : وجدت في السنن الكبرى للبيهقي حديثًا بديعًا قد يجمع بين الحديثين فلا نقول (بضعف) حديث وائل ، ولا نقول (بشذوذ أو قلب) حديث أبي هريرة
ونص الحديث عند البيهقي : (( إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك الجمل ، وليضع يديه على ركبتيه )) .
وهذه الرواية تجمع بين الحديثين فعند الخرور إلى السجود يقدم الركبتين ويضع يديه على فخذيه قريبًا من ركبتيه ؛ لئلا يشابه البعير .
ثالثًا : ركبة البعير في يديه ، وركبة الإنسان في رجليه .
رابعًا : تقديم الركبتين على اليدين هو مذهب جمهور الفقهاء أبي حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد عليهم رحمة الله تعالى
خامسًا  : بروك الإنسان مختلف عن بروك البعير ، فبروك الإنسان على ركبتيه التي في  رجليه ، وبروك البعير على ركبتيه التي في يديه ، وشتان بينهما ، والنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم إنما نهى عن بروك كبروك البعير ، ولم ينهَ عن البروك  عمومًا ، وقد ثبت أن عمر بن الخطاب برك على ركبتيه كما في سبب نزول خواتيم  سورة البقرة الذي استدل به العلامة أبو إسحاق الحويني في كتابه (نهي الصحبة عن النزول بالركبة) فهذا البروك لا علاقة له بالبروك المنهي عنه المشابه للحيوان .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم
أبو عبد الله الهوريني*

----------


## صاحب السنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
زبدة الموضوع أنه يجب عليك أن تخالف البعير وبعد سؤال البدو ومتابعة البعير والرجوع في الأصل إلى الحيونات يتبين أن 
لكل حيوان يد ورجل وقوله تعالى في محكم التنزيل ((  والله خلق كل دابة من ماء فمنهم من يمشي علي بطنه ومنهم من يمشي علي رجلين ومنهم من يمشي علي أربع يخلق الله ما يشاء إن الله علي كل شيء قدير‏.‏
‏ النور‏:45‏

وبعد متابعة الفديو المرفق تبين أن البعير في الأصل يقف على الأربع وفي حال النزول ينزل على يديه للأمام كما هو في المقطع ومن ثم ينزل من الخلف فإذا أردت أن تخالفه لا تجعل يديك تسبق للأرض حتى لا تشابه البعير بل أنزل على الركبتين لأنك إذا نزلت على اليدين شابهت البعير كما هو واضح في المقطع هذا ما رايت 
والله أعلم 
ولكن الأشكال أنه إذا طرح مثل هذا الموضوع يدخل التعصب لشيوخ والجمود الفكري والمثل المعروف لا أريكم إلا ما أرى وبعضهم إذا نزلت على الركبه وكان نزوله على يديه بعد التسليم يبتعد عنك لأنك مخالف له أو لشيخة !

----------


## يوسف التازي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## زياني

حديث النهي عن البروك كالبعير ليس المقصود منه تقديم اليدين ولا الركبيتين بل المراد النهي عن البروك بقوة وشدة كما يفعل البعير، وقد ناقشت جميع الادلة وبينت عللها ووجه الصواب فيها بأدلته على هذا الرابط http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/68069/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذا غريب ، وإن قال به البعض استدلالا بـ : كما يبرك البعير الشارد . وغيره . والنزول على اليدين أصح .
وأما عن أثر عمر الذي أخرجه الطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " ( 1 / 256 ) من طريق عمر بن حفص بن غياث ثنا أبي الأعمش قال : حدثنى إبراهيم عن أصحاب عبد الله : علقمة والأسود قالا : " حفظنا عن عمر في صلاته أنه خر بعد ركوعه على ركبتيه ، كما يخر البعير ووضع ركبتيه قبل يديه ".
فإن العاقل لو تأمل هذا الأثر الوارد عن عمر رضي الله عنه لوجد أنه حجة لنا لا علينا . وذلك أنه قرر أن عمر كان يخر كما يخر البعير ، ثم وضح الكيفية فقال : " يضع ركبتيه قبل يديه ". ونحن مأمورون أن نخالف البعير فوجب وضع اليدين قبل الركبتين ، وهذا بين لا يخفى على المنصف إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

وهذا هو الصواب إن شاءالله قال الأوزاعي:أدركت الناس يضعون أيديهم قبل ركبهم رواه المروزي في " مسائله " (1/147/1) بسندٍ صحيح عن الإمام الأوزاعي الصفة واما قول أخينا زياني :المراد النهي عن البروك بقوة وشدة....وهذا مقتضى قول المحدث عبد المحسن العباد عندما سئل عن ذلمك أي لا يحدث ضجة أو صوتا عند خروره لفعل البعير ذلك عند نزوله والمسألة قوية تحتاج إلى قوة نظر وتأمل والله الموفق

----------

